# Poppy and Millie my mice! <3



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I have just fallen in love with the two mice!! Their are such sweeties!! I've even been considering breeding one of them just once! It isn't that easy to find mice here so I know homes could easily be found! And if I do end up haveing trouble finding them homes then I will just keep all the babies as I have the room. Can anyone identify their markings?? Their bellies are white.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I only see one picture; looks like a pied black. Are they both females?

I'm about to start breeding fancy mice, also.  Its really exciting.

Here is a good forum for mouse care and breeding.
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I actually just joined that fourm yesterday lol what's your user name on their? Hmm...strange I guess the other picture didn't upload right well the picture that did is of Millie and yes they are both girls


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Hmm pied black o_0 I am so use to rat colors and markings the ones for mice are so diffrent! If I didn't have someone to tell me I would have called them blazes  I have been having trouble figuring out all the markings for mice ^^'


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Awaiting Abyss is my username over there. lol 

Well the face marking is still called a blaze with mice. I think that's what its called with most animals. 
I'm still learning mouse markings, colors and genetics. Its a bit confusing since I know gerbil genetics and colors.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol mine is also lovingly on the other site  I'm sure we will run into one another on the eventuallyI don't think I will ever be able to fully figure out all the markings and colors its way diffrent than rats!! I just noticed all the animals you have from your sig!! Woah I think I've only had that many in my life time defently not all at once though I wish I could I love small furry critters!!


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Just curious do you breed most of them I noticed you have a male and female of almost everyone kind


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I just breed gerbils currently. I'm a registered breeder with the American Gerbil Society.
I'm soon going to be breeding mice (as I said above). I'm planning to get some better mice (healthier since currently all of mine are from the pet store or rescued) from breeders. 
I'm also going to breed degus eventually once my females get older.

I don't breed any of the others. I have a female and a male hamster just because I had the male first and then found a pet store that sold females and decided to get one.
My male rat is neutered. I got them both from a "breeder" who told me they were both females when she contacted me by email. When I picked them up I realized he was a boy, so I got him neutered so he could live with his sister.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh that's cool I've always wanted to own a gerbil but everyone tells me they are mean so mabey you could shed some light on this belief? And I've also been considering breeding mice but my girls just don't seem diffrent enough to breed so I'm trying to find some hairless or some nice hard to find colors but its so hard to find mice in Longview who aren't from pet stores all of our local breeders only breed albinos for snake food


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Gerbils are actually very friendly. Its rare for them to bite unless they are provoked. Its important to keep gerbils in pairs or more though, because they can become depressed and aggressive if they're kept alone. Gerbils are very aggressive and territorial towards gerbils that are not part of their clan (maybe that's what people mean when they told you they are mean?), so they have to be introduced with a split-cage method.

You'd be surprised on what hidden genetics "ordinary" mice could carry. 
I got a female pied argente gerbil from the pet store a while back and bred her with a male that someone in GA owned- I wasn't expecting any colors besides black and agouti, but discovered that I also got slates and gray agoutis (which are both pretty rare in most areas..).


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh you made me really want to give gerbils a try!! Though I will defently wait till I have just mice Delilah my rat needs all the attention she can get right now!! Hmmm I guess I could breed one of them to see what I get no harm in trying  still searching for a buck right now though!


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

We have 5 gerbils (3 boys in one tank and 2 girls in another) and they have got such cheeky personalities. Our girls are only young so still being trained etc but our boys who we got last October are the friendliest little cheeky buggers ever. ......just half hour ago I got a text from a good friend who lives in my village saying she knows of someone that is trying to get rid of 2 pet mice (free to a good home basically) it tugged on my heart strings as apparently the bloke getting rid is a **** as he has apparently said if they are not gone by the end of the week he is dumping them in the canel.... (I am crying now just thing about it as it is so cruel and I am tempted to say yes now just so I can give them a good home) don't know what to do....


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

just a heads up pet store mice are really not great for breeding so 
i wouldn't it just makes more unhealthy mice in the world


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

The Zoo-These aren't pet store mice


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

We are taking in them two I mentioned above just so the worst doesn't happen. Going to act as a foster mummy and daddy to them if we can't handle anymore then we can find a loving new owner to take them. We should get them tomorrow xxxx


----------

